# Do-it-yourself manual



## Shamrock83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good do-it-yourself automitive repair manual? I do not know much about cars but can do anything with instructions and would like to get a good DIY manual for my 97 Nissan 240SX. I checked at VIP Auto a while back but they do not carry any DIY manuals for my nissan, only the common cars like the focus, etc...

Thanks,

JSS


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I would recommend the Nissan Factory Service Manual. You can find them all over the internet in PDF format... Save it to your computer, Print it out, and put it in a binder... Just google "S14 240sx FSM"


----------

